#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Punjab Engineering College, Chandigarh

**PEC Chandigarh Year of Establishment:* 1921.


*PEC Chandigarh Affiliation*: Punjab University.


*PEC Chandigarh Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Eligibiliy:* State of Eligibility: Punjab (85% Quota) or other state (15% Quota).

*PEC Chandigarh Branches In Engineering:*
Aeronautical Engineering
Civil Engineering
Computer Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Electronics & Electrical Communication
Information Technology Engineering
Mecahnical Engineering
Metallurgical Engineering
Production Engineering


*PEC Chandigarh Cut Off 2013-2014:
*cutoff after first tound for general category all India and Chandigarh state respectively.
Branch....................................................................................cutoff
B.EinAeronauticalEngineering..............................................6422.......14550
B.E.inCivilEngineering.........................................................7833........14491
B.E.inComputerScience&Engineering...................................2807.........3604
B.E.in ECE........................................................................4763.........6932
B.E.inElectricalEngineering.................................................6528........11679
B.E.inMechanicalEngineering..............................................5577.........9835
B.E.in MetallurgicalEngineering...........................................12374......21560
B.E.inProductionEngineering...............................................9837.......17176


*PEC Chandigarh Fee Structure For Engineering:* Total Fee INR 68,122/- Per Year.

*PEC Chandigarh Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering:* Fee INR 40,800/- Per Year.

*PEC Chandigarh Engineering Placements 2013:
*


*PEC Chandigarh Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Campus: Chandigarh College of Engineering and Technology (CCET) is under the administrative control of the Chandigarh Administration and is affiliated to Panjab University for its degree courses and Punjab State Board of Technical Education for its Diploma courses. CCET, formerly known as Central Polytechnic Chandigarh (CPC), was established in 1959. The Chandigarh Administration upgraded the CPC to CCET, thanks to the then Administrator Lt. Gn. JFR Jacob, by introducing two branches of engineering in 2002.


Central library: To support the academic requirements of the faculty & students, the college has a well stocked library with a collection of about 7266 volumes in Science & Technology, catering to the needs of about 700 members (Both faculty & students) imparting/pursuing studies in four different branches of Engg. The library is continuously in the process to acquire text books & reference books, to keep its reader abreast with the latest information.


The library of the institute aims to facilitate academic & research activities of the faculty & students by providing timely information & resource through cost effective means. The college library is organized into various sections, which are managed by professionally qualified staff.
Circulation Section
Periodical Section
Reference Section
Text Book Section
Newspaper/Magazine Section
Technical Section
The library is also institutional member of British Library and is entitled to draw 10 books, 5 back issues of the periodicals and 2 video cassettes. British Library also provides information for studying in Britain and about various British examinations like IELTS, BEC, PLAB, YLE etc.


*PEC Chandigarh Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Hostel is the home for all the students who are living away from their homes. This makes the hostel an indispensable part of college infrastructure. The college campus is including separate hostel for girls and boys. Hostellers are being provided with round the clock internet facility with a bandwidth of 128kbps. The hostel mess provides all its residents with hygienic food which caters to taste of everyone. Moreover, hostel has a table tennis room and a badminton court along with televisions installed in both the hostels’ common room.


*PEC Chandigarh Address:* PEC University of Technology Sector 12,Chandigarh – 160012 India.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Chandigarh Engineering College, Landran,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

